# Bok Choy - how much is too much?



## coco_puffs (Mar 20, 2013)

We discovered this morning that Coco loves Bok Choy. We gave him one stalk and he immediately ate all the green, left the stalk. 

That stuff was $5.00 for two small bunches. I don't mind at all, spending the money, but I don't want to it to go to waste either. Can I let him eat as much as he wants? Or is that more like a treat? And, should he also eat the white part? Thanks!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 20, 2013)

I was told that it's very high in calcium, so you may have to limit the amount or deal with bladder sludge and stones. Ours love it, but we were feeding 17 at the time so no one got large amounts and the two with a sludge problem got none.


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 20, 2013)

it's a little high, but not that bad compared to a lot of veggies. here's a great page showing the calcium amounts in various fruits and veggies... phosphorus binds to calcium and basically cancels it out, which is why the calcium to phosphorus ratio is shown (the spreadsheet is actually made for gliders, who are supposed to have an overall ratio of about 2:1) - http://www.gliderkids.com/FruitVegLIST2011.pdf


----------



## Azerane (Mar 21, 2013)

I had been giving bok choy everyday, but may have to cut it back to every other day. I find though, when I buy bok choi it comes with three bunches, so far I've found that in my fridge, the bunches will stay good for at least two weeks.


----------



## coco_puffs (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks very much! I'm glad to hear it lasts. We have those green bags too, and I'll try those.


----------



## lagomorph (Mar 21, 2013)

Feeding small amounts of several different types of greens better replicates what a wild rabbit would eat, and is very likely more nutritionally balanced. As to your point about expensive greens spoiling before your rabbit can use it up, get used to making soup!! We've learned to toss just about any green into soups - it prevents waste, it prevents over feeding a particular green to your rabbit, and it's healthy for you. Now that our rabbits have forced us people into eating more greens, I find my self buying a lot more just for us, and planting a wilder variety of greens in our garden.


----------

